# Asphalt Shingle Failure



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey guys. I did a search on this site to see if this topic had already been discussed. I found a couple threads, but they didn't seem to address my problem completely. I built my house two years ago. Before I moved in, shingles started falling off the roof above the garage. I called the roofer back, he fixed the shingles, and he told me that one of his guys had the pressure set too high and that he nailed through the shingles. A few months later it happened again in the same area above the garage. The roofer came back and fixed them. Last summer (after heavy winds and after the one year warranty) more fell off, but on the back of the house this time. The roofer wouldn't return my calls, so I found another roofer, bought some shingles and paid him to install 7 or 8 new shingles. On the shingles in the back, inspection of the failed shingles showed that the original roofer only nailed them at the top, which presumably led to the failure. I showed the new roofer shingles that were puckering and curling above the garage and said it was only cosmetic and that the original roofer "stretched" the shingles too much (which sounded like nonsense). Now these puckered/curled shingles are starting to fall off. I am wondering if the problem is material, installation, or both. One of the shingles split down the length, which seems like a material problem.

Attached are some pictures. The shingles are OC Oakpro (30 or 35 year...don't remember). Should I contact the supply house or just get another roofer to fix the affected area? Everywhere else on the house seems to me okay. I will say that the area above the garage faces the prevailing wind, so it would get the most abuse.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Take many pictures and sue the installer. this looks like a hack job and then some. Shingles do not stretch. They do not pop up like that unless forced in place some how. You can see that none of these line up correctly. Shingles are only nailed at the top (not all the way but by the tar strip). But you can see that these are laid in a rolling line so some may be nailed too high and too low, thus they do not set up correctly. As they warm up, the tar strips melts and seals the tiles down. To be sure the manufacturer is not the problem, send them a sample and tell them the story. This roof needs to have all the tiles removed and the roof done right or you will be patching forever.


----------



## wadman (Mar 23, 2009)

the whole roof is probably nailed to high on the shingle. they did not nail on the line. call some other roofers to come out and look at it that are in your town. i normally charge $100 to inspect a roof, give a written report and a bid.(some times less)


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

You are going to need a new roof. They were never installed to any standard. They are nailed so high, they will continue to fall off. 
The puckering and curling is caused by one end falling before the other and twisting. As they get older, the under-layer pieces like the one you have in the garage will slide out too.


----------



## wadman (Mar 23, 2009)

i just hope it was only one guy on the roof high nailing. if all the shingle are like that there is no doubt you will need a new roof. it looks like there is only 3 nails in each shingle too?


----------



## wadman (Mar 23, 2009)

one more thing. if the shingles where put on the right way the shingle in your first pic would have 6 holes in it from nail that should have been on the nail line.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

That's a bad job
Some seem to be puckering due to one side sliding down
So everywhere you see a pucker is probably a loose shingle


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

I've had those shingles on my house for 20 years, including during a 75 mph wind storm and have yet to loose a shingle. It looks to me like you had a "slap and go artist" rather than a roofer do the job. My guess is it will all have to be redone.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Everyone is dead on with the high nailing problem.

Even if you repair the noticable ones now, others will continually appear in the future.

They were nailed incorrectly and it sounds like with too few nails from what one other poster stated.

4 nails minimum in the nail line, not 3 and not on the high portion of the shingle.

Ed


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for all of your input. I doubt that I will be able to get the roofer back and have him fix the problem properly and I imagine suing him will be lengthy and cost as much or more than replacing the roof. 

Since the failures have been, for the most part, limited to to the area above the garage, does it make any sense to simply replace this part of the roof?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

If the entire roof was done by this same hack contractor, then the entire roof needs to be replaced. It is clear from these pictures that he had no idea on how to install roofing materials. It is the incorrect visual issues that lead us to believe the hidden things will also be done wrong. You can sue him in small claims court which will cost you nothing. Bring this thread to court for evidence. Even your pictures will be enough for the judge to rule in your favor. This is a very clear cut case.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

The same roofer did it all, thus replace all or leave all.

All tho there's no way you will ever get the full life time out of that roof system due to improper installment, you can get many years out of it at a fairly low risk.
I offer long term repairs and have done dozens of them through out the years with 100% satisfaction from home owners.
Prices for such repairs have ranged from $800.00 too $2400.00

The long term repair is not a solution to your problem,
but it will give you several years before you have to re-roof the home.


----------

